# مكيفات شارب الإسبليت



## دارود (17 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
أود شراء مكيف اسبليت جيد و قد رشح لي البعض مكيفات شارب من شركة العربي حيث أنه مكوناته يابانية مضمونة و معه ضمان 5 سنوات و لكن المشكلة أن مكيفات شارب تعتبر حديثة نسبيا في السوق المصري و شريحة مستخدميها ليست كبيرة مقارنة بيونيون إير و كاريير اللذان نصحني الكثيرين بالبعد عنهم نهائيا لذلك أرجو من أهل الخبرة في مكيفات شارب اللإفادة؟*


----------



## bayoumisoft (2 يوليو 2009)

نرجوا الرد على هذا السؤال لو امكن


----------



## هانى رمزى (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز مكيف شارب افضل الانواع الموجودة فى السوق الان وله شريحة مستخدمين كبيرة لزا انصحك بشرائه


----------



## مساءالانوار (18 مايو 2010)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عاوز اعرف موزعى شارب العربى فى محافظة الشرقية واسعار مكيف 2 حصان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدعلى77 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف سعر مكيف شارب 1.5 حصان موديل 2011


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم تحية طيبة وبعد

شارب من افضل الماركات وبما ان جميع مكوناته يابانية فتوكل على الله واشتريه .
وهذه بعض التوجيهات من اخوك /
1. احرص ان تكون للشركة خدمات مابعد البيع ( الصيانة ) .
2. ضمان 5 سنوات حسب علمي انها تكون على الكمبريسور فقط دون اجزاء المكيف الاخرى .
3. اذا ربنا وفق و اشتريت المكيف تاكد من تركيب الوحدة الداخلية بالشكل الصحيح وخاصة تصريف الماء بان يكون 100% , وتكون الوحدة الخارية في الظل ( حتى لو اضطررت ان تركب لها صندوق يحميها من الشمس) مع وجود تهوية .
واخيرا , من الجميل ان يكون المكيف ذو صوت هادي جدا حتى تنعم براحة كبيرة .

تحياتي ​


----------



## محمد عبد الرحم (12 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل .... انصحك بشراء جهاز تكييف شارب العربى بضمان خمس سنوات ضمان شامل على الجهاز+الصيانة المجانية طول فترة الضمان+ كفاءة الجهاز


----------



## ahmdmostfa (22 يناير 2011)

برجاء من سيادتكم إفادتى عن تركيب جهاز تكيف لغرفة نوم مساحتها 12متر مربع بالدور الأخير وبها حائط تكاد تكون الشمس عمودية عليه باستمرار ، فهل يكون تكييف قدرته واحد ونصف حصان مرتاح لهذه الغرفة أم لا ةهل كارير أحسن أم شارب وشكراً


----------

